

How can you monetize a Google App Engine site? - Skeletor

Would you be able to charge users for parts of your service that are provided via Google App Engine?<p>1) Is it technically possible to build in a payment method to accounts?  (I'm pretty sure it would be if you have a free product and ask your users to pay for additional services and features.)<p>2) Is it allowed under the Google App Engine terms and services?<p>3) Will end users who are used to having everything free from Google pay for a service that they use their "free" Google login to use?
======
ubudesign
why would you even waste your time building on google apps?

~~~
Skeletor
Because I want to sell the product I build to Google for a few million
dollars.

